# Substitution for motilium?



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Hazel, I was on motilum and omeprazole before i became pregnant for GORD. I stopped the motilium as it's not proven safe in pregnancy. At the weekend I ended up in A&E with severe stomach pain and they thought it was the reflux or an ulcer. Is there anything  like motilium that has been proven safe in pregnacy that I could suggest when I see my consultant tommorow as my asthma has suffered terribly as a result of stopping the motilium and I'm concerned about how bad the GORD is going to get in the remainder of the pregnancy. They have suggested going back onto the motilium but I don't feel comfortable with that unless I have no other choice.

Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Another drug that has an effect of emptying the stomach and works similarly to domperidone is metoclopramide.

In the Summary of product characteristics for domperidone it says that there is limited data in pregnant women and effects are unknown.

''There are limited post-marketing data on the use of domperidone in  pregnant women.  Therefore, Motilium 10 should only be used during  pregnancy when justified by the anticipated therapeutic benefit.''

Metoclopramide's data sheet says it should not be used in the first trimester.

''Animal tests in several mammalian species and clinical experience have  not indicated a teratogenic effect.  Nevertheless 'Maxolon'  should only  be used when there are compelling reasons and is not advised during the  first trimester.''

These are just suggestions and it is imperative that a proper documented search is done by the medicines information department of the local hospital.

Obviously if you are getting reflux and asthma as a result, the compelling reasons might be higher in you than in other patients.

It is always a risk/benefit judgment with drugs in pregnancy.


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Hazel, I'm seeing my asthma specialist toady and I'll see what he says. I really don't want to go back on motilium whilst pregnant but something has to happen as the pain I;'ve been in for these last 3 nights is unbearable and I am all too aware of the long term damage that chronic reflux can do to the oesophagus.


----------

